# Game 5: Bobcats @ Heat (1/1 6:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, January 1, 2012 | 6:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*


    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty sure all or most of the Heat players were at Lebron's party he threw since im sure he told them all what he was gonna do. Hope they arent partying too hard tonight.

Hopefully we see the D from last season that we were all accustomed to. Its been missing the past 3 games.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Part of me thinks this has trap game written all over it. The other part thinks that we already played the Bobcats close and now we owe them an ass whupping. Don't really know what to expect.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, no hangovers please...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I smell a trap. Theyre gonna come out hard. I also feel like Silas couldve gotten, at least the younger Bobcats, to buy into going to sleep early and trying to pay us some revenge. We're also probably gonna have that "we came back last minute in the last couple of games" cockiness.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We're either going to lose or blow them out. They have a talented bunch of players, who are young and will want revenge, and I doubt we'll have 2 narrow wins over them in the space of a week. Hopefully there's no hangovers, especially for Bron who's carried us in the last two games.

Loving the early start too, 11pm is always welcomed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Definitely an either or extreme game from LeBron tonight. The engagement will either fuel him or distract him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Spo on Mike Miller: "Getting closer." But not yet.
> 
> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> ...


..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

> tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
> Erik Spoelstra mentioned LeBron's engagement, saying that his teammates were there when it happened. Team effort.


WTF? LOL


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone got a link for a stream? Can't use NBALP because I'm in the Charlotte blackout area eventhough it isn't on TV for me here.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It blacks it out on the online league pass? If so, Google firstrowsports.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just sent him the link.

And yeah they blackout games on league pass of the team you're in the market of. So in South Florida, you cant watch Miami games, etc.



Dee-Zy said:


> WTF? LOL


The "Team Effort" thing was a joke, at least I hope it was


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Last 35 Minutes .... I am expecting a strong start


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ßen said:


> It blacks it out on the online league pass? If so, Google firstrowsports.


Right now it's got some European soccer talk on the link for the Heat. Will it change at 6:00?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Usually does.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Check this http://video.cnnturk.com/canli-yayin


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

firstrow link just switched to the heat game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You guys arent using League Pass? Its free til the 9th January?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also - whats that Sun Sports chicks name? She is ridiculous


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^In a good or bad way? 



Wade County said:


> You guys arent using League Pass? Its free til the 9th January?


Just 33 since he is in the Charlotte area and the games are regionally blocked.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook to start by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice start. Beautiful hook by CB and a Rio trey


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Bosh is unbelieavable


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

oh man, how did Bosh miss that 1st one?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Should've finished those Chris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice dive inside by Bosh for the and1 and great bounce pass by Mario.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Made that difficult one


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Bosh!

Nice dish Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again. Great start for CB.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh has played very, very well since that first game of the season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel! nice block!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade with the crazy tip in :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL Wade tip


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade with absolutely ridiculous tip in.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Gonna win this game by 25+


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is Curry inactive for this one?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT- Demarcus Cousins has demanded a trade. Interesting.

Mario threw a perfect lob pass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio2CB! Wow


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

What was that? lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Is Curry inactive for this one?


Curry and Miller once again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL at Diop and Biyombo. FAIL


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Holy shit, Charlotte cannot finish round the rim it seems. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad foul by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn Lebron, bad foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow great catch and trey from Rio!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron off to start.

nice hook by Joel


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron may have a hangover.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah Joel :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice cram by Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hot start, hopefully we keep it up and get a big win. Can't be doing with those close ones.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Charlotte cant hit anything right now. South Beach hangover?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo calls timeout during Heat run. Why?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bobcats are shooting 10.5%

Maggette can shoot those J's all day long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the runner.

Norris Cole effect


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario has started very nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another bad foul by Lebron. Slow start for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333

Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Rio. He's the big 1 right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rim has a lid for Battier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible call. Joel got all ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bummer Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Battier just cant get a basket

Cole!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier is having the Mike Miller effect.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeez, Shane. Now 1-12 on the season

33-15 after 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier...come on bro, make a shot!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't hate on Shane for missing that triple. Cole threw a bad pass after he couldve gotten to the hoop if he didnt stumble. Battier had to take it off the ground and hoist with almost no time left. However, those FTs were hideous.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He looks like he doesnt want to shoot right now though...which is bad.

Any more news on when we can expect to see Curry and Miller?

We wanted that Heat defense...we got it. Although it may also be that the Bobcats are that bad offensively.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mario playing like his job is in danger...


Oh wait...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by the Cole train!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** Norris is bomb


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Heat tried to close the 1rst quarter with smithian's wet dream


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2Bosh again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole Train is taking it to Kemba


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Cole 2 Bosh working great together!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That slip screen that we started running so well at the end of last season is back tonight. Bosh has scored 2 or 3 times on it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Heat tried to close the 1rst quarter with smithian's wet dream


Yeah that lineup was atrocious. But LeBron looks like he might be having a funk game, so him being out wasnt a huge loss.

Cole showing his talent and rookieness back and forth. The two setups for Bosh were real nice though. I'm tired of hearing he's a scoring PG. He does what his team needs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat up 22 and Lebron hasnt hit a FG yet


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, dumb foul by Diaw


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like a BOSH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris has incredible body control, and he is super quick.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The flopping in this league is really disgusting. That was egregious by Henderson.

The Cole Train sure is fast!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow 6 pm start, kill me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole is so ****ing FAST!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh well at least we're kicking they ass.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Cole Train is just crazy fast. What a steal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, LBJ is hungover :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Awful pass by Bron. Just not in the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, did you all see Lebron throw the lob, then be right next to Wade after it went out of bounds? How did he get there so fast? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Between Rio and Cole Train tonight:

19pts
6ast
2rbs
7/9 fg
3/3 3fg
2/3 ft


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oye LeBron. Too fancy. He needs to make solid plays to get in the flow of the game. We'll need him when Charlotte makes a run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel Anthony- 4pts

Lebron- 1 point

Heat up 23.

Who saw that coming?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario is making some very good decisions tonight. So we're due for a huge stretch of turnovers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario and Norris are becoming an very good PG duo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What happened to Rio? He's playing well


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd straight up FLOP by Gerald Henderson


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> What happened to Rio? He's playing well


I'm telling you. Its the Norris Cole effect


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously...what the hell is up with LBJ tonight? Is he hungover or what? 

Doesnt look aggressive at all.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

We used to have a 3 head center last season. 

2 headed PG this season?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD has to get that shot back.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

To be fair, that was a fat flop by chalmers as well


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel's hands are improving


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WC called it. A dumbass turnover by Mario.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

That was not a clear path foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3rd flop by Henderson finally went uncalled as Lebron finally scores his 1st FG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Imagine if UD and Battier could shoot. We'd be slaughtering fools.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Lebron gets his first fg after Henderson flops.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Best half this season for Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8 and 5 half for Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

65-37 at the half

Great half for the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a half. Dominance.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

3 things I am very happy about this game. 

1) Rio

2) how the Heat as a team are rebounding the ball. Loving it. 

3) Joel's offense. 

Is it me or is he actually improved? Or is it because heat players are finding him in the right spot?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Do you guys think we can expect a 10-10-3 average by Joel by the end of the season?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Imagine if UD and Battier could shoot. We'd be slaughtering fools.


This. Their hustle, grit, and defensive smarts are fantastic, but dudes need to hit a shot. Remember when UD had a rookie Beasley backing him up and playing pretty well, and suddenly UD became an offensive force? I wish that were still around. If he stays healthy, I think he'll be back in the flow by the playoffs. He's more of a big moment player anyway. He gets a pass. Battier, however, dude...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Do you guys think we can expect a 10-10-3 average by Joel by the end of the season?


No. I'd be thrilled with 7 boards. He wont get the minutes to do 10, either. But Im sure his per 36 could reach 10 anywho.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel's best case for me is like a 7/6/2 blocks kinda guy. Dont think he'll be more than that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

-33- said:


> Anyone got a link for a stream? Can't use NBALP because I'm in the Charlotte blackout area eventhough it isn't on TV for me here.


LOL, same thing happened to me the last game. I just moved up here near Raleigh, where my family moved 4 years ago. My 15 year old brother for some reason traded from a Heat fan to a Bobcats fan the moment he came up here (masochist?) He's upstairs watching the game on the only TV that gets the Bobcats channel (cable box needed.) Im watching my Sunsports feed on the web. We cant watch together.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow BOSH 20 pts 6 boards at the half, what a monster.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

You still need a stream S_D?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Slow down there Joel. Nice half, but stay away from the 1 handed 7fters :laugh:

LBJ with 2 FGs this half


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice little bank shot from CB1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4th flop by Henderson doesnt get called. Nice player though. Reminds me of Afflalo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice flop Henderson


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ

what a pass!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade

they flipped the script


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Congrats on 14,000 points Dwyane WAAAAAAAADE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL nice


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha and now James to Wade.
14K for Wade!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I wish Wade would moonlight as QB for the Dolphins.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

When we play D (although I admit Charlotte have been poor), look at how much easier the offense is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's mid range game the past 2 games has looked great


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Chris. That's 2 times now. Give it to Wade or Lebron right away.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Someone tell Bosh he's not Jason Kidd. So annoying.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha Bosh, always ends badly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That Derrick Brown always seems to have a nice game against us.


Gotta close this quarter out at least evenly so that we can start resting up for tomorrow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Seriously. He wants to reinvent his game. Keep it simple. You got this far playing the way you play. There's a reason all bigs give up the ball to guards and LeBrons in the half court.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, Henderson doesnt flop.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

So glad to see Bosh playing like we expected him to last year CONSISTENTLY.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade that was a horrible shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are letting the Bobcats think they can get back in it. Need to close this quarter out better.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wish this team had the true killer extinct to really put teams away where theyre reeling. Instead we start doing dumb shit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Wade that was a horrible shot


Not to mention he gives up the two from Walker after complaining to the ref since they didn't bail him out. Come on bro, we've seen this movie a thousand times. Just play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn Rio raining it


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I love Rio when he's in Finals mode like this. Keep it up, please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great game by Rio. 16 and 5 on 6-7 shooting


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

stereo cheer? WTF are you talkin about Tony :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

92-64 after 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL DJ White, of course...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Stereo as in dual sides.

LOL at Brown-White going MJ. So typical. I dont get why Joel backed up for the drive with under a second left, though. Think dude.

LeBron is so good at those end of quarter pull-ups.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont know who that girl in the SS commercial talking ish bout the Hawks is, but I'm in love.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

amazing how different the cats play in their house than in ours.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh gets his double double

Cole train!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole Train baby


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, how did Cole almost make that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Harris in for Wade.

Good, professional win for the Heat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If my math is correct, LeBron goes down to 29.6 with a 16 pt effort.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Just got in...seems we're playing well? LOL.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is Pittman injured? Is that why Gladness is in?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD finally gets a J. 38 pt lead.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good to see Udonis hit that


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Is Pittman injured? Is that why Gladness is in?


Here he comes. Weird though. Doghouse?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Did I miss anything noteworthy? I see my boy Joel has 8 points. That's a 40 point night for most men.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Have we seen Cole dunk yet? Can't remember it if we have.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dexter doesnt look in good shape, huh?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, Tony. Norris can dunk.






Nasty. Left-handed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ3333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BOSH Potg?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im inclined to go with Bosh for POTG, yeah


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I think Pitt might be in a little bit of a doghouse due to his poor conditioning work this summer. He looks like he gained 20 lbs back, at least. Also, many reporters have noted Curry looks in better shape. He was drafted over the much more promising Hassan Whiteside for his 4 year-status and apparent readiness to contribute. Whiteside might've been more ready by now.



ßen said:


> Have we seen Cole dunk yet? Can't remember it if we have.


Not in the pros yet.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, Bosh gets it. We essentially put them away in the 1st half, and he was our best player.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice hook by Dexter


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love Pitt in the low post. Get in shape dude.

Curry can really teach him some stuff when he gets on the court.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I loved Kemba Walker at UConn. He's gonna be such a stud.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hawks will be a test tomorrow night. Theyre off, chilling right now. Theyre salty about the HOU loss. A very good 3-point shooting team, and TMac killed us last year.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dexter looks good in mop up duty.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Loving what I am seeing from the heat youngins!

Pittman playing very nicely. I understand why we haven't seen much of him yet. He is still very heavy on his feet and slow.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We have the deepest roster in the league and it's not even close. Which team would even be #2? I think Terrel Harris is going to have a long NBA career.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You could also make the case for Mario as POTG. He and Cole have been terrific tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Silly Bobcats had to make it 39 with their stupid hustle.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win - big win too.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Any heat archivist can tell me what was our highest scoring game of all time (non OT game)?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mario is my boy but Bosh for POTG


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL anyone see Bosh accidentally call Atlanta Toronto? His face and reaction were priceless.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh for POTG. 

Very good win, everyone contributed to that one. Mario has a case for POTG too. LeBron had a slow start but picked up in the 3rd quarter, but that was a really easy game so we didn't miss him in the 1st half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Best thing about tonight: No Juwan Howard.

Anyone shocked by that Cole dunk I posted? Its pretty jaw dropping.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

If we get play like this from our 2 PG's the rest of the league stands zero chance.

32 pts
12-15 FG 
14 asst/4 TO
3 steals


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think something needs to be said about how well the heat have been rotating on defense. Every time they double on defense, the opposing team can't swing the ball to the open man quickly enough. I'm loving it!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our Big 3 missed less shots than Kobe Bryant did yesterday.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice stat^


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Best thing about tonight: No Juwan Howard.
> 
> Anyone shocked by that Cole dunk I posted? Its pretty jaw dropping.


After seeing that David Stern approved Cole's request to add another 0 to his number.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole Train says he might bring the high-top back, but Jax said dont do it, for some reason.



Dee-Zy said:


> I think something needs to be said about how well the heat have been rotating on defense. Every time they double on defense, the opposing team can't swing the ball to the open man quickly enough. I'm loving it!!!


That's why our D was looking so good in the playoffs. We finally have the speed to perform the intense rotations required by our scheme. We still leave too many open 3's though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> After seeing that David Stern approved Cole's request to add another 0 to his number.


LOL...Good for Chuck Norris Cole facts.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers is shooting just 75% on threes this season


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im hoping Norris brings back the high top fade. Would be epic.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tim Reynolds says Pitt has been sick...Hmmm.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Im hoping Norris brings back the high top fade. Would be epic.


You can tell he wants to, gotta capitalize on his newfound fame. He also claimed he cut it for the MIA humidity, but was obviously kidding because it was gone on draft night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Lil' Wayne forces his way past Heat courtside security, says he can go where he wants. OK, then.
> 
> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> ...


Hahahaha...I saw some black dude wearing fuzzy boots next to the Heat bench and wondered how anyone can get away with rocking that. According to @miamiheraldheat it was the Little Wayne.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pitt looked pretty good there in junk time. I know he's out of shape, but surely Juwan should be further down the rotation then Dexter.

Either way, looking forward to seeing Eddy Curry out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Missed most of the 4th. Good to see the young guys get some run and some baskets.

What a steal we got with Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> EthanJSkolnick Bad news: Norris Cole not bringing flat-top back this season. "Takes too long to grow


Im guessing he shows up at training camp with the flat top


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Hahahaha...I saw some black dude wearing fuzzy boots next to the Heat bench and wondered how anyone can get away with rocking that. According to @miamiheraldheat it was the Little Wayne.


L O L!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If Norris has a mini-frow toward the end of the year, you might be right. I wondered what that kind of do looks like in its segue stages.

And yeah, Pitt needs to get Juwan's minutes. Its just ridiculous, but Ira says Curry "looks like a player" in practice. Good to hear.

Regarding Norris, a steal indeed. I didnt think he'd be this good getting to the basket, as in the mixes Ive seen he didnt appear to have elite speed or advanced moves attacking the hole. He does, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I definitely thought Cole would struggle finishing around the basket as he showed in the scrimmage and in the preseason. But wow, he has been real crafty around the rim.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I think when we're playing D like that, and the offense is flowing as well as it did, with all the roleplayers hitting shots too, the only real change we need is for Bosh to stop trying to run a fastbreak. There's no need for him to do anything other than pass it to Dwyane or Bron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Up until the 4th, Cole was the only Heat bench player that had scored. We really need for UD and Battier to get it going. It was great to see the bench put up some points in the 4th though.

Battier is shooting 7.7% on the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Watching the 4th quarter right now. What the hell was Bosh and Lebron doing after Pitt got the dunk? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Only thing with Cole that is tempering my expectations a little is his jumper. He's terrific at getting to the hole and finishing, and has a nice floater, but his long range shooting is still a little suspect. If he can improve that and shoot well from deep - itll open up his strong drives. 

He also has terrific bball IQ - makes good decisions.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

His mid and long range J have been great so far this season, but as it was posted somewhere here, the long range J is the most inefficient shot that there is. Unlike some of our past rookies (DQ,Mario,Mike), I trust that Cole with work hard to turn that long range J into a 3pt shot.

Its great to hear interviews by Ira and other beat writers and them talk about how pregame, the locker room is always all jokes, except for Cole, who is locked into his playbook.


ETA: Norris' numbers off the bench through 5 games.. 12ppg on 50%, 3.6apg, 2rpg in 24mpg


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Watching the 4th quarter right now. What the hell was Bosh and Lebron doing after Pitt got the dunk? :laugh:


What?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think his three ball will come. He looked good hitting two off-the-dribble in the scrimmage, and the corner one he hit in Dallas was nice. As we saw in that video of him shooting, he likes the corners. His mid-range game is so money you have to think he'll extend his range, as he did in college. He had to shoot a lot off-the-bounce in college, and I suppose therefore didn't get used to setting his feet and hitting spot-up Js. It looks like he needs to get his arc more consistent. I think the coaching staff will get him there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> What?


Hard to explain. Chris was rubbing his belly with his hands and doing a little dance as well. Then Lebron did it. Here's a screen shot, but you cant really see everything he was doing in it..










Definitely some sort of playful shot at big Pitt


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Im downloading the game right now. So I guess I shall see

Hopefully it leads to Pitt losing it and keeping it lost haha


----------

